# upgrade fees---extra $$$



## teepeeca (Jan 20, 2010)

I just viewed a post about "upgrade" fees---and it seems that "SOME" are not justified.

Can you please give a "good" explanation of when/why you charge the "upgrade fee"???

For the record, I have been charged an "upgrade fee" when I gave your company a Lake Tahoe President's Day week (Very High Season) for a March SoCal week, and also for an "off-season" Hawaii week.

I "really" would like an explanation.

Tont


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 20, 2010)

Tont,
I wanted to book a Hawaii week, but there was an upgrade fee for Hawaii, the 2nd bedroom, and waterfront.  I could not afford to book that week with the added fees, so I passed  on it.


----------



## eal (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been a long-standing fan of Platinum until recently.  I had to pay an upgrade fee for a week at Cliffs Resort in early December - hardly a premium time of year!

Then I had to pay an upgrade fee for a week at Embarcadero in Newport OR at the end of May because it was Memorial week.  In my mind that week is still too early for any kind of "premium" status.  

I guess I will be knocking both RCI and Platinum off my exchange company list, too bad!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 26, 2010)

Platinum Interchange has continued to rank amongst the lowest in fees compared to other exchange companies. Additionally, Platinum Interchange does not charge mandatory membership and annual dues as a continued cost savings effort to our customers. All the while, continuing to have one of the lowest exchange fees in the industry since 1979, we have not waivered on our excellent customer service, real value and benefits.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 28, 2010)

*PI answer to my 19 January question*

Your answer, "CANNED"---you gave exactly the same answer to another poster's question---DID NOT answer "MY" question to you.

WILL YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY ORIGINAL QUESTION????  (I "know" I'm "shouting", BUT,  I think I need to "shout" to get your attention!!!)

Thank you, and, PLEASE answer my original question(s).

Tony


----------



## gravityrules (Jan 28, 2010)

teepeeca said:


> Your answer, "CANNED"---you gave exactly the same answer to another poster's question---DID NOT answer "MY" question to you.
> 
> WILL YOU PLEASE ANSWER MY ORIGINAL QUESTION????  (I "know" I'm "shouting", BUT,  I think I need to "shout" to get your attention!!!)
> 
> ...



I agree that a 'CANNED' answer is worse than no answer at all.

The perception is that upgrade fees are arbitrary.  If a high % of exchanges are hit with upgrade fees then PI in reality does not, as claimed, provide the best value for exchanges.

I'm not seeing an objection to the CONCEPT of upgrade fees; it is the arbitrary nature of the upgrade fees in the stated examples that are the issue.   Answering the original question should resolve this.

_Can you please give a good explanation of when/why you charge the upgrade fee?_


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for your posting. If you have individual questions about your account, please call me and I am more then willing to review your account with you and answer your specific questions.

Thank you!

Sandra
800-854-2324 ext 102


----------



## grandmapcd (Feb 2, 2010)

*Platinum Interchange*

We have been using Platinum Interchange for the past 15 years.  We find them to be customer service oriented and always trying to do the best they can.  We see all these posts about upgrade fees and maybe your situation should be talked about directly with Platinum just as they have offered to you.  Our experience has always been a good one and they have treated us very fairly and with the utmost respect.  The customer service we have received has been exemplary and all our questions have been answered honestly and without hesitation.  Once we go to our destination, we find that what we were told is exactly how it is.  Platinum does have some of the lowest prices and every exchange company we have used has some sort of upgrades.  Our own resort has upgrades for certain things...hotels have upgrades, ocean front and ocean view are upgrades, National Rental Car has upgrades.  Doing business with a company that is  providing great customer service and HONESTY upfront is what we look for and we have found that with Platinum Interchange.


----------

